# IBS triggered from Laparoscopy?



## Norbie23 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,Im 26. I had a laparoscopy for endometriosis, around 6 months ago now. They did find endo, and removed it from both ovaries, everything else was fine.However, a few days after my operation, my bowel started playing up quite horribly (constipation, gas, bloating etc) but i just put this down to the gas from the operation, and the healing etc. Its apparently normal to be constipated after anaesthetic, so i didnt worry too much about it.Around 2 weeks after the operation i went back to see my gyno for the post op, and told him that i was still experiencing pain, and the issues with my bowels. He suggested i may have IBS and suggested i go see a gastroentorologist if it didnt subside. So a few weeks later, i went to see the gastroentorologist whom thinks i may have IBS, but said that it was very strange that it started after my operation, whereas before my op, i was perfectly fine, healthy, never had a bowel issue at all. I am now booked in for a colonoscopy and gastroscopy. Im going into a public hospital so i am currently on the wait list. Its been around 3 months since i put my papers into the hospital, and in this time ive tried many different things to see if i get some sort of relief. So far ive tried Ethical Nutrient IBS support, Aloe Vera Juice, Another IBS heat stable support pill, Slippery Elm Bark, Metamucil, Movicol, changed diet, removed dairy, removed bread and bad fatty foods, all with no relief whatsoever. I even had 2 weeks off work to try and reduce my stress levels, but it didnt do anything. (I am a Senior Designer at an advertising/marketing firm in sydney and work 9am till 6pm, but travel 1.5hrs to and from work each day)I seem to be dominated by constipation. The only thing that seems to get my bowels moving are prunes, and a fair few at that. The issue there is that they also make me very gassy.My family is worried about me going in for the colonoscopy as they know somebody whom has had it done and ended up with septicaemia from a perforated bowel, but i dont know what else to do.Im not getting any relief from anything and its driving me insane. It's really affecting me personally aswell as physically. I never know how im going to feel from one moment to the next, and with no relief and few answers i feel like im stuck at a dead end.My symptoms are, in a nut shell: Constipation, Gas, Bloating, frequent feeling to need to go to the bathroom, and I never feel empty when i do go. No bleeding at all.Stools are never just 'softened', i have to pretty much give myself the runs for my body to do anything at all.Has anyone experienced or heard of IBS being triggered so violently from an operation other than bowel operations?Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Amyo (Mar 27, 2011)

Norbie23 said:


> Hi all,Im 26. I had a laparoscopy for endometriosis, around 6 months ago now. They did find endo, and removed it from both ovaries, everything else was fine.However, a few days after my operation, my bowel started playing up quite horribly (constipation, gas, bloating etc) but i just put this down to the gas from the operation, and the healing etc. Its apparently normal to be constipated after anaesthetic, so i didnt worry too much about it.Around 2 weeks after the operation i went back to see my gyno for the post op, and told him that i was still experiencing pain, and the issues with my bowels. He suggested i may have IBS and suggested i go see a gastroentorologist if it didnt subside. So a few weeks later, i went to see the gastroentorologist whom thinks i may have IBS, but said that it was very strange that it started after my operation, whereas before my op, i was perfectly fine, healthy, never had a bowel issue at all. I am now booked in for a colonoscopy and gastroscopy. Im going into a public hospital so i am currently on the wait list. Its been around 3 months since i put my papers into the hospital, and in this time ive tried many different things to see if i get some sort of relief. So far ive tried Ethical Nutrient IBS support, Aloe Vera Juice, Another IBS heat stable support pill, Slippery Elm Bark, Metamucil, Movicol, changed diet, removed dairy, removed bread and bad fatty foods, all with no relief whatsoever. I even had 2 weeks off work to try and reduce my stress levels, but it didnt do anything. (I am a Senior Designer at an advertising/marketing firm in sydney and work 9am till 6pm, but travel 1.5hrs to and from work each day)I seem to be dominated by constipation. The only thing that seems to get my bowels moving are prunes, and a fair few at that. The issue there is that they also make me very gassy.My family is worried about me going in for the colonoscopy as they know somebody whom has had it done and ended up with septicaemia from a perforated bowel, but i dont know what else to do.Im not getting any relief from anything and its driving me insane. It's really affecting me personally aswell as physically. I never know how im going to feel from one moment to the next, and with no relief and few answers i feel like im stuck at a dead end.My symptoms are, in a nut shell: Constipation, Gas, Bloating, frequent feeling to need to go to the bathroom, and I never feel empty when i do go. No bleeding at all.Stools are never just 'softened', i have to pretty much give myself the runs for my body to do anything at all.Has anyone experienced or heard of IBS being triggered so violently from an operation other than bowel operations?Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Amyo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Norbie, I saw that you wrote in January, and hope you are feeling better now. I had a laparoscopic myomectomy on Feb 9th and am experiencing quite a lot of abdominal pain, similar I think to what you described. I am really suspicious that in my case some tissue fragments might have remained in my peritoneum that are causing the problem, although my doctor has said that the bowel might have just been " irritated" by the surgery. (fibroid fragments left behind can become necrotic or attach to the bowel during healing). Adhesion formation can also cause these problems, and I have read that women with endometriosis are especially prone to adhesions after surgery. I recommend you ask your DR if a CT scan or MRI might help diagnose your problem. The adhesions probably wouldn't show up, but any blockage or twisting of the bowel would. my doc ordered ct scan for me but i haven't had it yet. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## hollyrosie06 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, I too had laparoscopy for endometriosis, this op this summer was my third, and had had no previous complications.Again same as you 2 weeks after the op and returning to work, I fell violently ill with diarrhoea, in 2 weeks losing a stone and a half. 6 weeks later and no help from my gp, I ended up in emergency room and put on a drip for 3 days. In the two weeks I was in hospital they did every test imaginable. All coming back clear, at first they thought I had an obstruction, a swab or metal clip left in from my surgery, then they concluded saying I had caught an infection which left me with ibs.It's almost 5 months later, and I still struggle daily, I'm on lots of anti spasm drugs, and immodiums. Not much seems to help. Like you I changed my diet etc again this didn't show any change.I'm due to go back to see the consultant would did my initial surgery to ask what the hell happened. I was having all the surgeries to try and help with fertility and now I'm in a worse position, as I am so underweight I can't even be considered for IVF.It's all very upsetting and frustrating.This has changed my life, socially and work wise.I would say have the colon tests to rule out anything else.I completely understand what you are going through, and searching the internet thought I was the only one going through this. all,Im 26. I had a laparoscopy for endometriosis, around 6 months ago now. They did find endo, and removed it from both ovaries, everything else was fine.However, a few days after my operation, my bowel started playing up quite horribly (constipation, gas, bloating etc) but i just put this down to the gas from the operation, and the healing etc. Its apparently normal to be constipated after anaesthetic, so i didnt worry too much about it.Around 2 weeks after the operation i went back to see my gyno for the post op, and told him that i was still experiencing pain, and the issues with my bowels. He suggested i may have IBS and suggested i go see a gastroentorologist if it didnt subside. So a few weeks later, i went to see the gastroentorologist whom thinks i may have IBS, but said that it was very strange that it started after my operation, whereas before my op, i was perfectly fine, healthy, never had a bowel issue at all. I am now booked in for a colonoscopy and gastroscopy. Im going into a public hospital so i am currently on the wait list. Its been around 3 months since i put my papers into the hospital, and in this time ive tried many different things to see if i get some sort of relief. So far ive tried Ethical Nutrient IBS support, Aloe Vera Juice, Another IBS heat stable support pill, Slippery Elm Bark, Metamucil, Movicol, changed diet, removed dairy, removed bread and bad fatty foods, all with no relief whatsoever. I even had 2 weeks off work to try and reduce my stress levels, but it didnt do anything. (I am a Senior Designer at an advertising/marketing firm in sydney and work 9am till 6pm, but travel 1.5hrs to and from work each day)I seem to be dominated by constipation. The only thing that seems to get my bowels moving are prunes, and a fair few at that. The issue there is that they also make me very gassy.My family is worried about me going in for the colonoscopy as they know somebody whom has had it done and ended up with septicaemia from a perforated bowel, but i dont know what else to do.Im not getting any relief from anything and its driving me insane. It's really affecting me personally aswell as physically. I never know how im going to feel from one moment to the next, and with no relief and few answers i feel like im stuck at a dead end.My symptoms are, in a nut shell: Constipation, Gas, Bloating, frequent feeling to need to go to the bathroom, and I never feel empty when i do go. No bleeding at all.Stools are never just 'softened', i have to pretty much give myself the runs for my body to do anything at all.Has anyone experienced or heard of IBS being triggered so violently from an operation other than bowel operations?Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.Many thanks in advance.[/quote]


----------



## Allie131 (Jan 12, 2012)

Please check out the website by Konstantin Monastyrsky. Just google Gut sense. The reason IBS would be triggered from these procedures is due to the eradication of healthy gut flora. This wreaks havoc on your intestines. It is very enlightening information. It proposes specific dietary changes as well as very high quality probiotics to restore this healthy flora. I personally recommend HLC Probiotics (google it) which are very potent. At the very least, it can't hurt you to try and see if it helps! I'm sure everyone would love to hear if you do try it and whether it worked for you! Xxxooo


----------



## Taniajvr (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Norbie,

I had the same problem. After my laparoscopy for the removal of a cyst and subsequent diagnosis of endometriosis I developed IBS. Never had any problems before. I also had some strange complication from that op in that the big part of fat on my abdomen seemed to not heal. It seemed to have been a complication. Allie 131 it is definitely not just gut flora! Two years later and loads of pro-biotics haven't solved the problem.

I went to see a gastroenterologist and he said that in many cases IBS is triggered by gynaecology type of operations. That just did not make sense. Why? He could not tell me. It is only getting worse and I am a bit despondent as to what to do.

Thanks Amyo, your post makes sense. NOrbie, its been a while, but any feedback? Did you get it solved?

T


----------

